# What are the best carving tools for spoons, spatulas, and some general work? (prefer Pfeil)



## johndeereb (Jan 29, 2015)

My Dad is into wood working big time. Lately he is really into making spoons, spatulas etc. At times he makes chairs or carves details into things. He has a variety of carving tools and gouges, but none are very great quality. I was wanting to but a set or just makeup a set of loose tools. What do you suggest are some good items, possibly by Pfeil since I have a woodcraft nearby and Pfeil is on sale now. I don't really have a price point, it's his 70th birthday! Thanks for any help.

(He lives 2 1/2 hours away or I would stalk his shop to see what he has etc.)


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

If I recall correctly, it's Pfeil that I keep hearing is really good and people who buy cheaper stuff end up buying the Pfeil later anyway.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

After buying a couple of cheap spoon making carving tools, I went to Pfiel. Great decision on my part. It, they, really hold an edge.


----------



## johndeereb (Jan 29, 2015)

what are your favorite pfeil tools for spoons?


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never actually done any carving or heard of Pfeil before. I'd just like to suggest renaming your post to "what are the best carving tools?" or something similar. That way you can attract the interest of the guys that know what they're talking about when it comes to carving.

Otherwise you get guys like me who just like spinning blades and flying sawdust.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Pfiel are very good carving chisels.I have never used in but just looking at them in the store it's obvious to even the most causual observer.
I use Ashley Iles London pattern for all my carving .
But I have eyeballing the Pfiel Palm set.

Aj


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Johndeereb, if I don't forget, I'll copy down the numbers of the Pfiel carving tools I use. I have to admit that I have a few more than I need. Took me a while to find just the shapes and curvatures that worked best for me. Now I have a few that just sit and stare at me, but don't get used.


----------



## johndeereb (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks Kirk650, that would be awesome.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a Pfeil 35mm #7, which is good for spoons and other things like cutting a shallow spot for bowls on a serving tray.

You could also get him a nice spokeshave for handles.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

johndeerb, I was just in the workshop and had a look at the chisels I use.

Pfiel 8/20 to start the concavity
5L/16 and 7L/14 for scooping
I use an inflatable round sander ball for smoothing the scooped out area.

I've made quite a few spoons but the chisels remain very sharp for a long time of hard use.

Kirk


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Look at the Pfiel #8 bent gouge (second row, it comes in the A8 set but you can buy the individual chisels, as well) https://www.woodcraft.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=pfeil+palm+carving+tools

and scorps (Flexcut ain't Pfeil, but Pfeil doesn't make these, to my knowledge) https://www.woodcraft.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=scorps

KN150 set is right hand, KNL150 set is left hand. I believe that you can buy these individually.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

When I lived in California years ago I joined the "California Carvers Guild" and for $25 then they put me through a carving program, supplying the wood, patterns and coaching. I learned a lot there about carving, tools and sharpening them. There are carvers guilds all over the USA and I suggest you contact them and get some shoulder to shoulder advice and help.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Consider getting him a spoon knife instead of a gouges for carving the bowl of the spoons. I find them much more pleasurable to use (for example you can hold the spoon in your hand and carve with little risk of stabbing yourself).


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Consider getting him a spoon knife instead of a gouges for carving the bowl of the spoons. I find them much more pleasurable to use (for example you can hold the spoon in your hand and carve with little risk of stabbing yourself).
> 
> - jdh122


I like this! I haven't carved any spoons yet, but I'll keep this in mind if I ever decide to do so. I guess I should have seen these around, before.


----------

